# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Điện Thoại >  Thắc mắc về điện thoại nokia5530

## manquang29

em mới mua cái điện thoại nokia5530 . dùng được 3 tuần thì cái phần nhạc nó bị hỏng , không nghe được cũng không xoá tên đj được + mất tất cả phần ovi nữa . em đã đem đến trung tâm bảo hành . để máy ở đó 2 ngày lúc lấy về nhạc thì nghe được . nhưng phần nhắn tin thì chậm đj rất nhiều . ( lúc đầu chuyển tin + gửi tin ... : 2 - 3 s . sửa xong 10 - 15 s [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img]( ) . em nghĩ do phần ovi mới cài nên đã xoá đj . vậy mong các bác cho em hỏi vì sao phần nhắn tin của em như thế . khi em xoá phần ovi và nếu format điện thoại thì có gây ảnh hưởng j đến máy không ?

----------


## kingkonghn

cái đó phải mang đến trung tâm bảo hành lớn để họ chạy lại phần mềm mới được chớ.

----------


## minhhai1307

trung tâm đấy là trung tâm bảo hành cho máy nokia chính hãng . thế mà lại như thế à . h em cũng không biết làm sao nữa à [img]data:image/png;base64,ivborw0kggoaaaansuheugaaaaeaaaabaqmaaaa  l21bkaaaaa1bmvexh5pjm+ykvaaaaaxrstlmaqobyzgaaaapjr  efucndjyaaaaaiaaeihvdmaaaaasuvork5cyii=[/img](

----------


## khanhnguyen12021

ban cứ format lại ko sao cả, mình làm hàng nghìn lần rồi. những khi máy lỗi nhẹ và lười chạy phần mềm ý mà. chúc thành công

----------

